# se qld camp (spring time)



## Fishing Man

hey guys,

though i would start a thread for a camp this spring, 
maybe october when the water starts to warm, the natives should be starting to fire by then,

would anyone be keen to do a camp at one of the dams, much like the wivenho/cressbrook ones last year.

open to suggestions, what do you think....?

ive fished leslie before and it fishes very well on yellas and good campground, or theres moogerah...? or could even just hit sommerset i guess.
unless enough are keen to make a trip up to cania.

what do you think,

thought it might be a good idea to start the ball rolling now so we can get a huge turnout.


----------



## PDO

Ben

I woudl be keen on a trip like that.

Paul


----------



## pcsolutionman

Id be keen for sure, barumba could be a good option with the togas and big yellas as well as the bass there. I think there is some good camping and accommodation there tooo

Lee


----------



## Guest

How about Ewan Maddock, their is a private camp park on the water there. Cabins, Camping and Facilities.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman

sel sounds great. they do have a camping grounds and other facilities there as you said. we would have to find out how much it would cost and how many we would need to attend.

Lee


----------



## hairymick

I would bee keen for either Ewan Maddock or Borumba.

I have been told that Yabba Creek between Borumba abd Inbil fishes very well for Bass and it is ideal for yaks. No stink boats can manage it and some real nice country to paddle in.

Up to you guys, For me anywhere north of Brisbane is attractive.


----------



## Dodge

Ben

I would be interested in any firm proposal on this one mate with 2 exceptions...not interested in going to Cania other suggestions to date OK, and unavailable if it clashes with Bathust V8 race weekend...I would dep GC on Fri and return home Monday

Will watch for details as expressions of interest develop here, suggest you indicate if a SIP is needed at selected venue _just found mine expired 2 days ago, and was bought for the last akff wivenhoe outing_


----------



## pcsolutionman

hey you should put a poll up and see which dam comes out on top. I would prefer barumba as I havnt fished it yet or even cania or one of the barra lakes.

Lee


----------



## hairymick

Barra have shut down on lenthall's. Wide Bay Water have embarked on a bare earth policy all around the foreshores with some of the worst and most extensive land clearing I have ever seen. The place looks like a bloody desert now.

There was a big fish kill there this week with one fisherman counting over 50 barra dead and washed up on the bank. One measured 107cm. I would recommend giving Lenthall's a wide berth for now. It is a bloody brothel and from the reports I have heard, one of the "rangers' manning the gate is an absolute maggot. I don't go out there anymore, the pricks have stuffed the place.


----------



## Guest

pcsolutionman said:


> sel sounds great. they do have a camping grounds and other facilities there as you said. we would have to find out how much it would cost and how many we would need to attend.
> 
> Lee


I could find out? I have had a search around on the net tonight and have come up with very little, however it is leased by the Caloundra City Council to ever holds the lease now. I might give the Council a call.

Lee, if you're driving down that way can u pull into their gate, I think it is opposite the Kart Track entrance beside a small rest area there. There is a sign there on the gate with a phone number. Pm me the number I'll give them a call.

With the dam holding stocks of Bass, Cod, Yellowbelly and Sarotoga it would be an ideal location especially as paddle craft are the only thing allowed on the dam. And we both know the bass are no smaller that 45 cm there. 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

To this point Ewan Maddock is my preferred


----------



## Fishing Man

for me i think i like Cania as i know how well it can fish, 
a mate of mine used to go a couple of times a year and they were getting heaps of toga,

otherwise i think i would like to give leslie another go or even go in search of the cod and yellas at glenlyon, although i havent been to this dam i heard it has great campgrounds and facilities

wouldnt mind borumba if thats where you all want to go but would prefer cania if we are going that far anyways


----------



## hairymick

> but would prefer cania if we are going that far anyways


G'day Ben, Cania is a further 5 and a half hours drive north from Borumba.


----------



## Fishing Man

geez i didnt realize it was so far.....

just had a look online and seems as though its 520km from brissy
whereas borumba is only 1 hour from noosa,

hmmm seems like canias probably out for me too mick


----------



## Nodds

Borumba fishes very well and there is a great camp ground at the deer park where you can camp rite on Yabba creek which as hairymick said fishes well and is some fantastic country to spend some time in.

I'd be in for camping anyware but Borumba would be my pick coz you can fish the dam or the creek so if dam trafic is too much you have the solitude of the creek (yaks only)


----------



## Fishing Man

for me i think i would rather camp somewhere where yellas are a common catch seeing that we get plenty of bass in all the coastal dams (hinze, ewan maddock etc)
just my opinion


----------



## DougOut

my two cents guys:
select a dam that has camping "*on the waters edge*"
to load your vehicle & drive to a launch site every time you fish, "during a camp" is a real pain
 that's why your camping....to be right there...day or night....24/7 so to speak  
Boondooma is great in that regard and also has huge Murry Cod & Barra
 when do we go? are we there yet? 8)


----------



## hairymick

I think the place Sel is talking about at Ewan Maddock has camping right on the waters edge.

I don't know Boondooma.

The camping at the Deer park near Borumba is right beside the creek, but that patch is very shallow and only goes a few hundred metres in either direction. Hardly suitable for a mob of yaks.


----------



## WayneD

I haven't voted becuase I don't know the dams very well. I would be happy driving to any of them for an overnight stay and camp right on the foreshore. October is good so far for me but I have a bubs on the way at the end of August so it depends how that goes.


----------



## Guest

Good News Fella's

I rang the place at Ewan Maddock today and there is a campsite right by the water.

Reasonably priced too, $8.80 per person per night, has toilets and showers, a covered area with table and water and is suitable for up to thirty people.

I will be up that way on the weekend of 4/5 August so I will do a recce and report back. 

Sounds good to me, we just have to be in there on a weekend as weekdays its a school camp situation, however for people like Dodge a Friday set up should be ok.

We will need to decide on a date and see if its available that weekend.

Cheers


----------



## DougOut

mac_fish said:


> I will be up that way on the weekend of 4/5 August so I will do a recce and report back.


on ya Mac...don't forget to take some photos for the report


----------



## Fishing Man

boondooma might be worth a look, 
although it seems as though its 3.5 hours from brissy.

heres a couple of pics from boondooma dam

more info on this dam can be seen at :
http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/pictureboon.htm


----------



## Fishing Man

cant find too much online re ewan maddock so might have to leave that for sel to grab some pics etc,

il put some more dams up as i can


----------



## Fishing Man

leslie dam is another good one ive camped/fished at a few times, 
as i said before it fishes very well as its filled with fingerlings all the time,
its an easy drive for most of us being 2-2.5 hours from brissy/gold coast,

the camp ground is situated a couple of hunderd meters back from the water, however i dont see any reason why you couldnt set up on the water, you just wouldnt have the fireplace etc (so we would have to make one i guess).

heres a few pics etc

dont have too many shots on the campground but its very much a bush setting. with facilities (Showers, toilets, shop etc) to match the likes of cressbrook for those who've been there


----------



## PDO

I'd prefer Ewen Maddock but will go with the majority vote.

Paul


----------



## Fishing Man

another good thing about leslie is the fact that they provide firewood and there is also a quary at the back of the campground for those who like to baitfish. 
we just throw our pots in over night and when we get up at 6am for fishing the traps are full of fresh bait.

really good spot and actually considering glenlyon is a bit further away il change my choice to leslie - well worth a shot


----------



## Fishing Man

another thing to keep in mind is whether or not you can light a fire....?
i think this is a big thing when camping, having gas only just isnt the same as talking crap around the fire with a few coldies


----------



## hairymick

Another option might be the Mary River at Tiaro (about 2 hours north from Brisbane.

Petrie Park, has a boat ramp and free camp ground right on the river No showers but fireplaces and shady sites. 5 minuts up the back road to the hideaway hotel  .

The river in navagable by kayak for some 10 klms up stream and 10 down to the weir wall. It is the home of animal bass that have washed over the Borumba wall and I think it has also been stocked. There are also tarpon, toga and barra and millions of BIG fork tailed catfish. Huge lungfish (protected) up to 2 metres long can be seen and there is allways the chance of a Mary River Cod.


----------



## Fishing Man

after looking back through all the reports on ewan maddock i think its just about won me over too, 
seeing its close is a bonus too, whoever goes there next if you grab some pics and info on the camp area that would be great.


----------



## Guest

Heres a couple on water shots, very scenic up there.

Ok, lets throw some date around, Wayne d can't make it late August or early September, Dodge can't make it the Bathurst weekend, when's the Footy finals?

Come up with somthing and we'll bump it around.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Oops Forgot bout the photos

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man

sorry guys,

i cant make it the last sat in september or wait is it the first in october....
either way il be watching my beloved port adelaide win another flag


----------



## DougOut

mac_fish said:


> Heres a couple on water shots, very scenic up there.


any camp ground shots Mac ?
or perhaps when your next up there.


----------



## Guest

I reckon either Borumba or Ewan Maddock Dam's look great  and within travelling distance for most of us.....

I'm in, as long as its not on the weekend of my Wedding Anniversay (September 8th/9th Weekend)


----------



## Guest

doug-out said:


> any camp ground shots
> or perhaps when your next up there.


Never been to the Camp ground, its a private park. I will have a look in two weeks when Im up there. Just after my next session up there, was planning to fish salt that weekend but after my recent session there I'm squeezing in some more fishing at EMD.

Soon as I have the info and the pics I will post it all here.
NRL GF is 30 September
AFL GF is 29 September
Bathurst is 4 - 7 October 
Dallas wedding anniversary is 8/9 September

So if its ok might put a poll up to see which date suits best or we can just come up with a date by posting on the thread here?
Early September looks the go at the moment, when I ring the camp ground I'll confirm which dates they have available. 
Also School holiday's are late September so we cant clash with them either as EMD is mainly used for school camps during the school term and on the holidays.

Cheers


----------



## PDO

So how about the 8th and 9th of September?

Paul


----------



## fishinswing

I will watch with interest to see when and where you guys decide to eventually have the QLD camp. I'm a maybe around the dates being tested.


----------



## Guest

How about 14/15 September?

Nothing on the box that weekend, boat show as been and gone and Dallas can make it 

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man

sounds good to me Sel,

im a definate starter, are we all kewl for ewan maddock


----------



## Guest

14/15 september is out for heaps of you guys as I have since found out.

So the only do-able date in September is 8/9 as the week b4 is Boat show and the other week ends in September are School holidays.

So if we do September it has to be 8/9 or we have to hold out till October and then it has to be after the Bathurst Weekend on 6/7 October.

Gee this Is Fun :lol:

So I will ring the guy tommorrow and see if the camp area we want is available that date.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

I'm right for October [excluding 7-8th which is my no go]


----------



## Guest

I'm ok for October as well........I'm right for any date other than the 8th/9th September really 

September 8th/9th would be divorce territory for me :shock: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dallas said:


> September 8th/9th would be divorce territory for me :shock: :lol:


Can't be a yes man all your life Dallas, grow some balls :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks like we need to look at October.

New date suggestions please.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

mac_fish said:


> New date suggestions please.


Sel
If you wish to involve the comp weekend it would have to be Oct 13-14 I feel....... but I don't care with 6-7 safe


----------



## Fishing Man

didnt you want to watch bathurst richo....?
isnt it on the 6-7th


----------



## Dodge

Fishing Man said:


> didnt you want to watch bathurst richo....?
> isnt it on the 6-7th


Ben did you have rum for breakfast mate :lol: 
This is a quote from my earlier reply and although I stuffed up the dates, I still covered the race day on 7th


Dodge said:


> [excluding 7-8th which is my no go]


Guess we are both half right [thats good for me] :lol:


----------



## Guest

This is the lastest,

*I have made a tentative booking for October 20/21 for Camp Koongamoon at Ewan Maddock Dam Recreation Centre*.

I will be fishing the dam Saturday morning 4th August and I have arranged an inspection of the camp for afterwards in the afternoon.

At the moment this is who has confirmed interest in the camp weekend
Fishing Man
Dodge
Dallas
HiYo
Hairymick
PCsolutionman
PDO
WayneD
dougout

Others add you name please to this thread I need an idea of numbers when I book or pm me

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Sounds a good idea. Did Borumba a few weeks back. Not a lot caught - but that's fishing for ya. Some good structure there though. Other end of the dam has lots of timber. Yeah nearest camping spot is the Borumba Deer Park - about 9 klms west of Imbil (a couple of KLM east of the dam). The deer park also has caravans and cabins for rent as well. Caravans were $40 per night, and cabins were $55. It has good tent sites down near the creek/river as well.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantor

EMD is also a good option. I'm in for the October trip.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## PDO

Sel

Ignore my last PM.

The October dates are fine with me.

Paul


----------



## Fishing Man

sounds good sel,

im in and will try to get bassman to come along too.

Richo i must have had rum mate lol


----------



## Dodge

Good Sel, will have an extra bottle that night as I clock up another year in the age meter


----------



## pcsolutionman

My birthday is the 20th so a few drinks around a camp fire after a good days fishing sounds ok to me

Lee


----------



## Guest

Ok, big black *X* going in the calendar for 20/21 October....... nice work Sel 8)

Weather should be warming up by October too


----------



## Guest

Ok Guys

I will be booking today.

I have more info but after I visit the place next weekend I'll start a new post with all Info, pictures, costs etc. 

Although I haven't been there it looks great from info I have found on the web, camping right on the water will be an asset.

Keeping posting interest here until I put up the new thread Monday Week. 

Cheers


----------



## hairymick

Yep, dates work for me, I'm in


----------



## Fishing Man

any news here guys....


----------



## Guest

Fishing Man said:


> any news here guys....


I have booked for the dates in October, 20/21

I am inspecting the place this weekend and posting new thread next Monday, I thought I said this already :?:

Anyway just hold out till next Monday where I will have pics, facilties and prices.

I know some of you are excited, I know I am, but we will have to wait till then. 

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man

lol,

sorry mate just keen as,


----------



## paddlepop

sounds good for me and the wife. i hope some other gals are going. cant wait for the proper thread to come up

pete


----------



## Guest

Sorry Guys

But there has been a complete backflip from the people running the camp ground up there.  :shock:

As there will be children on site up there when we planned to be there, they have decided to not allow us in there on the weekend we have proposed. 

So the weekend trip will now be pushed forward another week. 

_*I have just rebooked for 27, 28 October 2007.*_ 8) With this new date we will have use of the showers where before we didn't 

I hope this doesn't inconvenience many people but I'm sorry, it is unavoidable. I have received confirmation just now so its all go and this will be the final date.

Like I said earlier I will be putting up a new thread next Monday with all details.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

27 & 28 October is cool with me. The shower is an added bonus for the non-Poms. Maybe we can have "Showered" and "non-Showered" camping sections? :lol:

Thanks for all your work on this. It is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor

Hope we can access an AC powerpoint to recharge our sounder batteries on Saturday night too?

As electric outboards are banned on EMD (Caloundra Council class them as "motors", which are forbidden on EMD) I don't expect that access to power would be a regular request at the camp site from fishos.

Might need to bring a power board so a few of us can re-charge all at once.

Pete


----------



## Guest

No power at the campsite Pete. We're fisherman, the last two camping weekends had no power available.

My battery lasts for about 5 - 6 trips for my sounder.

We may be able to work something tho if its an issue 

Cheers


----------



## DougOut

Gigantor said:


> Hope we can access an AC powerpoint to recharge our sounder batteries on Saturday night too?


what about an "in car" mobile phone charger unit?
will that keep you topped up?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRexP6IAAA/fgAAQYIGAEqGqEACv/9/gIABoY9TTTTQAG0R6R6Q0BqmnoIyA0MgADJAFT6wIZEKPqbNMd/bOacq/ADRzSFjkCyhK+yWRxv2A8voezQR6cJLbpq0CXSS5yeNcQpU4+NuRxK8wLB8ATVKSHhwisksETkteM8WtMZmn4u5IpwoSAvYn9EA=


----------



## Gigantor

Sel, Though I've never completely exhausted the battery power of my 12v 7amp battery, I'm lead to believe that about 6 hours would be the maximum I'll get out of it. So don't really know the limit of it.

Doug-out, Yep, the car charger might be the best solution. I think it came with the car charger lead?

Otherwise, I'll have to be real nice to the Manager and bring an extra bottle of red for them.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## PDO

Sel

The new dates are fine with me too!

Great work.

Paul


----------



## Fishing Man

no worries re the new dates here.


----------



## Dodge

Latest dates of 27and 28 are OK with me...I also get a number of trips on 7aH battery with sounder, so power no problem either


----------



## pcsolutionman

so sel you have booked for the friday and saturday nights? so when would we be showing up? when would we leave? I will have cricket commitments saturday afternoon, but could return saturday night for sunday morning

Lee


----------



## Guest

Lee

You lookin at the right month 

My calendar has 27 28 October as a Saturday, Sunday. Camp overnight Saturday night.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman

yeh sorry wrong month lol, ill come along early saturday morning for a few hours then off to cricket and back late saturday arvo i think. then fish all sunday

Lee


----------



## Guest

Heya Sel,

New dates suit me fine mate, I'm in!

I was in danger of having to cancel due to a close friends birthday which I forgot, but now I'm in the clear


----------



## Guest

Well Guys

I inspected Ewan Maddock Camp park over the weekend and due to lack of suitable facilities namely NO REAL CAMPING or Kayak access to water at the named campsite I feel that we should go elsewhere for the weekend.

I was told over the phone by the people running the Recreation Park that " Black Duck Inlet has camping facilies with kayak access to the dam" What they neglected to tell me that it is via a 4wd track that narrows in to a bike track, once there, the water of the dam is 200 metres away through reeds.

So it is unsuitable, another sad story.

......................................................

I will be posting tonight a new thread for the camp to be held at Lake Macdonald, Cooroy on 27/28 October. I have found a suitable campsite and a lake that is full of native fish, we can certainly beat out a great weekend there.

So watch out for the new thread soon.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

Sel
I think thats a wise decision mate, on a weekend get together the shore facilities are as important as the fishing, and if EMD didn't measure up in that regard then Lake Macdonald sounds a good alternative and I'm happy with the switch to the new venue


----------



## Fishing Man

what bout borumba??


----------

